

German builds world's largest model airport - rmason
http://ricardo.parente.us/2011/08/german-builds-world%e2%80%99s-largest-model-airport/

======
ColinWright
Submitted three months ago, with a great deal of discussion and further links:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2516976>

A link to the blog was also submitted at about the same time:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2515386>

That's in German, but here's a Google translation:

[http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&h...](http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&sl=de&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Ftagebuch.miniatur-
wunderland.de%2F)

Finally, it's actually blogspam, being a very thin wrapper to this link:

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1383532/Knuffingen-A...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1383532/Knuffingen-
Airport-German-builds-worlds-largest-model-airport.html)

To quote from <http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

    
    
        In Submissions
        ...
        Please submit the original source. If a blog post
        reports on something they found on another site,
        submit the latter.

